# مكتب تصميم داخلي (نسائي)



## أم ياسر (16 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم,,,,,,,,,,,,
أنا أدرس حاليا مشروع مكتب تصميم داخلي نسائي في مدينة الدمام,,,,,
ياليت اللي عنده أي معلومة أو نصيحه أو فكره يقدر يفيدني فيها .... 
ولكم خالص الشكر والتقدير


----------



## hlhkd (16 أغسطس 2006)

فكرة جيدة اعانك الله عليها ولكن انتي لم توضحي المطلوب


----------



## أم ياسر (16 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا أخي hlhkd على الرد, يعني المقصود إذا كان المكتب نسائي راح يمشي حاله أو يفضل إنه يكون مكتب عادي غير نسائي.....


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (16 أغسطس 2006)

ما المقصود بكلمة مكتب نسائي؟؟؟؟ارجو المزيد من التوضيح


----------



## عبدالله2006 (17 أغسطس 2006)

ام ياسر
السلام عليكم
السوق محتاج لمثل هذي المكاتب خاصة الايام للاسباب التالية :-
1- صار النساء لهم دور كبير في تصميم بيوتهم سواء الجديدة او بالترميم والتجديد ويبحثون عن متخصصات نساء مثلهم لاخذ مشورتهم نظرا لطبيعة مجتمعنا المحافظ وعدم رغبة النساء الاختلاط بالرجال اتباعا للدين والعادات وعشان تاخذ راحتها بالكلام .
2-معروف عندنا بالسعودية كثرة التجديد والترميم وكثرة البناء الجديد وما تروحين حارة الا تحصلين مشاريع تتنفذ ، هذا يدل ان السوق محتاج لمكاتب .
3- اصبحت العوائل خلال التشطيب والتاثيث يتبعون فكرة التصميم الداخلي مو مثل اول حط اي لون واي اثاث .
4- لايحتاج الى راس مال كثير حيث لايتعدى الموضوع الصرف على الايجار والتاثيث وكم جهاز حاسب وطابعة اتوقع بحدود 50-70 الف ريال .

 الفكرة ممتازة ورائعة ولكن قبل ان تقرري فتح المكتب لازم يتوفر عندك الشروط التالية :-
1- ان تكون لديك خبرة شخصية في مجال التصميم ولا تقولين بعتمد على خبرة كم مهندسة اوظفهم عندي .
2- الصدق والامانة والنصح للزبون .
3- الصبر سنة او سنتين الاولى سيكون العمل فيها ضعيف وبعد ذلك ان شالله سوف يزدهر بعد ما يعرفونك الناس .
4- الدعاية مثل تسوين دعاية للمكتب في موقع نسائي على النت وكم برشور على المدارس عشان المدرسات .
5- تختارين بالبداية مهندسة تصميم داخلي تساعدك مع موظفة استقبال تختارينهم بشكل جيد لانهم هم اللي يساعدونك على اظهار جودة العمل وبعد ما يزيد الشغل تختارين مهندسات اكثر وخاصة اللي اعرفة ان الدمام فيها كلية تصميم داخلي للبنات .
6- معرفة بمواصفات واسعار المواد والخامات التي لها علاقة بالتصميم .
7- اختيار موقع المكتب في مكان تروح له العوائل بكثرة مثل سوق او معاهد نسائية او مشاغل فكثير من الزباين من يشوف اللوحة يقول بدخل المكتب اتعرف من باب الفضول ويطلع وهو متفق معك حسب اسلوبك بالتفاهم والمرونة .

اعتذر عن الاطالة ولكن لان الفكرة حلوة فرغبت بالمشاركة .
والسلام


----------



## أم ياسر (17 أغسطس 2006)

الأخ أحمد حسني رضوان, أقصد بمكتب نسائي أي يكون مكتب موظفاته من النساء وزبائنه نساء فقط.....
والأخ عبدالله2006 لك جزيل الشكر على نصائحك القيمة, وعلى فكرة أنا مهندسة خريجة تصميم داخلي جامعة الملك فيصل....


----------



## حيدر . (17 أغسطس 2006)

حياك أختي أم ياسر

أنا مقبل على بناء البيت بإذن الله تعالى - المنطقة- القطيف - أرجو لما يكتمل مكتبك إعطائي موقعه, حتى الأهل تستفيد منك.


----------



## عبدالله2006 (17 أغسطس 2006)

ام ياسر ممتاز انك مهندسة تصميم داخلي
ولكن اقصد الخبرة بالاضافة الى التخصص يعني لو تشتغلين عند مكتب مماثل حتى لو بدون راتب كم شهر تتعرفين على طريقة عمل المكاتب قبل تفتحين مكتبك


----------



## نوره بنت محمد (18 أغسطس 2006)

اختي ام ياسر ...........
فكرة المكتب الهندسي النساااائي باذن الله ناجحه لان المرأه اكثر حاجه اليكي حيث انكي من جنسها واقرب لافكارها حتى تتمكني من تلبية مايدور في خيالها.........وبما انك في مدينه الدمام فأنصحك بأن تقابلي المهندسه منال المطلق في الخبر فأتووووقع انها سترحب بك وتفيدك اكثررررر ....

اتمنى لك التوووووووفيق........


----------



## حيدر . (18 أغسطس 2006)

الأخت نورة بنت محمد

هل المهندسه منال المطلق عندها مكتب للتصميم الداخلي؟


أريد عنوانه لو سمحتي؟


----------



## أم ياسر (18 أغسطس 2006)

حيدر . قال:


> حياك أختي أم ياسر
> 
> أنا مقبل على بناء البيت بإذن الله تعالى - المنطقة- القطيف - أرجو لما يكتمل مكتبك إعطائي موقعه, حتى الأهل تستفيد منك.


بإذن الله, وإن شاء الله تكونون فاتحة خير علي.....


----------



## أم ياسر (18 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا أختي نوره على الرد وأنا بعد أبغا عنوان المهندسة منال المطلق أو رقمها


----------



## أم ياسر (18 أغسطس 2006)

عبدالله2006 قال:


> ام ياسر ممتاز انك مهندسة تصميم داخلي
> ولكن اقصد الخبرة بالاضافة الى التخصص يعني لو تشتغلين عند مكتب مماثل حتى لو بدون راتب كم شهر تتعرفين على طريقة عمل المكاتب قبل تفتحين مكتبك


نصيحه ممتازه أخوي, راح أخذها بعين الإعتبار


----------



## مصطفى حسين الطويبى (5 أكتوبر 2011)

يجب ان يكون التصميم للمكتب يضم نوع البياض والانارة وتوزيع حركة الشمس والتهوئة


----------



## eng_ezdien (5 أكتوبر 2011)

الاخت أم ياسر والاخوة الكرام السلام عليكم
لقد قرأت بعض الملاحظات ولكن خبرتى كمهندس معمارى ليبى هناك بعض أو أكثر المشاريع عند تصميم الخرائط التنفيدية تعرض على مهندس الديكور لوضع لمسات جمالية فى المشروع وعند بدء وحتى اكتمال المشروع يجب على مهندس الديكور متابعة كل الاعمال هذا مايعنى ان المهندسات المشرفات تشرف على أعمال يقوم بها الرجال
أى ملخص الكلام بالنسبة لعمل مكتب تصميم داخلى نسائى و التعامل مع النساء فقط فى رأى هذا ضعيف من ناحية جلب وتنفيد المشاريع ولكن أقول عمل مكتب تصميم داخلى مختلط بحيث تكون صالة للنساء وصالة للرجال حتى يكتمل العمل وعلى الارجح أن تختص المهندسات من النساء بالاثاث وممكن الحدائق الخارجية فقط و شكرا 

وأتمنى الى أم ياسر كل التوفيق


----------

